# It's snowing here ... (please add area / town / village / postcode etc)



## whitevanwoman (Dec 5, 2011)

:drive:  I thought it might be useful to have updates from around the country with regards to winter driving and weather conditions.


So to kick it off, 

East Cumbria, M6 junctions 36 - 40 (Kendal to Penrith), its been snowing off and on here for 24 hours, quite mushy and wet but a couple of inches now underfoot at lower levels. Fells are white and rural roads could be tricky. Motorway appears to be clear. Outside temp is 0C so driving conditions likely to be difficult tonight if it freezes.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 5, 2011)

Macclesfield - Cat & Fiddle Pass to Buxton closed by snow.

We've been having snow and hail showers intermittently all last night and all today just north of Macc in Bollington.

Roads here OK, pavements slippery!


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 5, 2011)

Nothing on the North Wales coast, but I can see it in the mountains, probably the road between Betws and Blaenau Ffestiniog will have some.

(Mind you, with so many boycotting Betws y Coed, this isn't so much of a problem!!)

About 5C on the coast at 1536 dropping. See ::: Live Weather ::: Rhos on Sea and North Wales useful if you're coming this way in better weather or enjoy WC at the extreme.

What other weather stations around that maybe of use??


----------



## Admin (Dec 5, 2011)

Birmingham NIL snow 

I love snow in December!


----------



## Randonneur (Dec 5, 2011)

Had to scrape my windscreen when I finished work at 6am this morning but no snow yet. Probably not far away though!!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 5, 2011)

Light covering of snow in County Durham.  Roads are OK   16:21 temp 1.3°C.


----------



## Alf Hookham (Dec 5, 2011)

It was snowing like crazy in upper wharfedale this morning, roughly about 3"!! 
We drove into Nidderdale and not even a flake of the sfuff.
We are currently in Ilkley, no snow here either.
Those weathermen eh? They do struggle to get it right, I had a look at the BBC forcast online this morning and all that was mentioned was some sleet! Believe me, it was like Siberia!


----------



## kellyjohn (Dec 5, 2011)

Mainly sleet and slush  rain lincs wolds feels bloody cold in camper need to boil up some broth :cheers:


----------



## lotty (Dec 5, 2011)

*Stoke-on-Trent*

nothing here :sad:
Looked like it might last night and very early this morning but none, just very cold!


----------



## liberty viner (Dec 5, 2011)

Windy sleet and hail showers here.   Hasselt, The Netherlands.


----------



## james1508 (Dec 5, 2011)

None in Blackpool but looks great at Kingshouses, Glen Coe area , good web cam below.



Network Camera

you may have to view it via he link on this page :

Kings House Hotel, Glencoe Home Page. The Kingshouse, kingy, climbing, walking, ski, skiing, webcam, scotland, west highland way


----------



## liberty viner (Dec 5, 2011)

Not much help to friends in the UK but here is a link to the Dutch snow radar    Sneeuwradar Nederland - waar valt er sneeuw en waar valt er regen - winterradar.nl


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 5, 2011)

Here in Sheffield i put more salt on mi chips than we've had snow but, as predicted, absolute chaos for me going to work, everybody driving as if it wo 10ft deep

Jen xx


----------



## 2cv (Dec 5, 2011)

Some occasional very heavy snow showers at low level here in Renfrewshire, but roads are fine at low level. A bit interesting on small roads higher up though, and lots of ice forecast for tonight.


----------



## ellieloy (Dec 5, 2011)

clear on notts derbys leics border today - last night was hairy on the M1 between Juncts 25-26, an inch orso of slushy stuff, no visible white lines, and very slippery with a blizzard to drive into. Two really nasty accidents within about 100yrds - one on each carriageway. It had been clear but then suddenly driving snow and road surface were awful ...... good reminder to take it steady, even if it seems ok


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Dec 5, 2011)

No snow yet in east yorkshire but woke this morning to ice on the the car and very slippery roads .
Just empted all the tanks in the M/H dont want to have to replace the onboard water pump again.
So upto now east coast is clear of snow.


----------



## Rockerboots (Dec 5, 2011)

No snow in east anglia yet but had to scrape the car this morning. Nice sunny day tho`but a bit raw with the wind.


----------



## scotsy (Dec 5, 2011)

Temporarily staying in Grantham so cold and a bit icy @ 5am but travelled south from Doncaster depot to Cheltenham and it was bright and sunny until we came north again. 

Driving a van from Doncaster to Ayr and back tomorrow, wish me luck  

PS. I'm glad i advised them a couple of weeks ago to fit WINTER TYRES to the crafter now :wacko:


----------



## Yogihughes (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah! Good luck Scotsy, I think you might need it after today and tonight.


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 5, 2011)

Its great driving in Scotland in snow, they keep the roads clear, all the time, they never seem to have a problem, i was in Dunkeld last year, its only a smallish villiage, snow was piled high at the edge but roads were great,


----------



## cedas (Dec 5, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> Its great driving in Scotland in snow, they keep the roads clear, all the time, they never seem to have a problem, i was in Dunkeld last year, its only a smallish villiage, snow was piled high at the edge but roads were great,



mm Dunkeld a long way from me..... no sign of gritters/snow ploughs up here (Skye) - but today snow only about an inch so not to worry - though I did slide a bit on one of the hills on my way home


----------



## Beemer (Dec 5, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> Here in Sheffield i put more salt on mi chips than we've had snow but, as predicted, absolute chaos for me going to work, everybody driving as if it wo 10ft deep
> 
> Jen xx



Go to work on my motorbike, and it was a bit chilly and snowing at Lane Top (Sheffield) this morning, so was taking it steady until I got down to the ring road and all was clear but wet.  it has been trying to snow during the day but not settling.


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Dec 5, 2011)

we have snow on the mountains but none down on the roads, though there might be some up at pen-y-pass but ive not been out that way, i'm in snowdonia.

tranivanman


----------



## ForresGeek (Dec 5, 2011)

Started snowing heavily on the Moray Firth yesterday.... Turned a bit slushy today, but falling heavily again now.


----------



## Devonlad (Dec 5, 2011)

I was playing golf at 1 this afternoon overlooking Lyme Bay & bright & sunny


----------



## Rubbertramp (Dec 5, 2011)

Great idea for a thread!
It's brass monkeys cycling to work in Oxfordshire!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 5, 2011)

Great response, thanks everyone. It's good to read through and see which way the snow is travelling.

Still snowing here but very wet underfoot so very slushy. M6 still clear over Shap (just come back driving over Shap), but v slushy and visibilty isn't great. Nice flashy new illuminated road signs on motorway at Shap with pretty picture of a snowflake - somewhat stating the obvious!

Still not freezing hard, temp must be around 0C - if it freezes it'll be a nightmare.


----------



## Mothman (Dec 6, 2011)

Any Snow Pic's i like snow pic's:dance:


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 6, 2011)

Snow good if you haven't got Snow Pics, Crampons etc if you venture out in the hills


----------



## Admin (Dec 6, 2011)

Mothman said:


> Any Snow Pic's i like snow pic's:dance:



here you go...




:wacko:


----------



## liberty viner (Dec 6, 2011)

Lot of ice and snow in our marina winter 2009/10


----------



## Mothman (Dec 6, 2011)

is that a snowman lying down in that picture?



Phil said:


> here you go...
> 
> View attachment 3776
> 
> :wacko:


----------



## runnach (Dec 6, 2011)

I leave the wonderful and enchanting town of wassenaar in Holland thursday to catch the boat tfrom Rotterdam to Hull .*

Firstly Rough sea predicted I dont do rough seas, Secondly Snow .......nope I dont do the Icy stuff either ...;anyone want to lend me a few quid so I can disappear to Portugal , Morocco ...promise I will send a card.

Even write a blog: memoirs 

Channa


----------



## kenspain (Dec 6, 2011)

Well its getting bad here to 21 deg and the sun shining through the bedroom window at 10 am today c:c:c:c:


----------



## vwalan (Dec 6, 2011)

think we should get it right though both spain and morocco as had snow very deeply already . they both get more snow than uk ever see ,s . 
tell the truth ken. 
well part truth . might never see it where ken is bu===r


----------



## kenspain (Dec 6, 2011)

vwalan said:


> think we should get it right though both spain and morocco as had snow very deeply already . they both get more snow than uk ever see ,s .
> tell the truth ken.
> well part truth . might never see it where ken is bu===r



Ok here lovely and sunny but up in the north Alan got it heavy but the roads are clear if it comes this way i will post it on here .:cheers:


----------



## ellisboy (Dec 6, 2011)

Bournemouth.  No snow here :lol-053:


----------



## scotsy (Dec 6, 2011)

scotsy said:


> Temporarily staying in Grantham so cold and a bit icy @ 5am but travelled south from Doncaster depot to Cheltenham and it was bright and sunny until we came north again.
> 
> Driving a van from Doncaster to Ayr and back tomorrow, wish me luck
> 
> PS. I'm glad i advised them a couple of weeks ago to fit WINTER TYRES to the crafter now :wacko:





I'm back:king:

Not a day for the faint hearted but made it back to Doncaster at 7pm (left at 6.30am)

A66 had about 1 foot of snow this morning but snow ploughs had a lane clear by the time we got up there

Held up for an hour on A76 north of Dumfries after several vehicles (including a car transporter full of cars) left the road due to black ice, one car went off right in front of us!!!

Decent run back until South of Wetherby services where held up again for another hour after a furniyure wagon parted company with its trailer:rolleyes2:

Left Grantham 5.20am Got back to Grantham at 8.25pm boggle eyed:lol-049:

going bed soon, got to be out again in 7 hours LOL


----------



## Randonneur (Dec 7, 2011)

No snow here in Redditch yet, but forecast for 4 inches in the next 48 hours or so.


----------



## Admin (Dec 7, 2011)

Randonneur said:


> No snow here in Redditch yet, but forecast for 4 inches in the next 48 hours or so.




Really?

I only live a few miles from you


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 7, 2011)

It NEVER snows in Cornwall☺☺kidding☺☺ I think it is the gulf stream.


----------



## Randonneur (Dec 7, 2011)

Phil said:


> Really?
> 
> I only live a few miles from you



That's what they said on my radio this morning!

I hope not though, as I have to work this weekend!!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 7, 2011)

scotsy said:


> I'm back:king:
> 
> Not a day for the faint hearted but made it back to Doncaster at 7pm (left at 6.30am)
> 
> ...



Lol, the dreaded A66 - should be called the A666, the road from hell in winter. 
2 inches of snow in Shap usually means 2 foot over Stainmore & Bowes Moor. 
:scared:

Hope yesterday wasn't so bad.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 7, 2011)

Strong gusty winds here all day, together with intermittent rain, hail, sleet and snow. Nasty nasty weather  :mad2:

Fairly mild though, 2C, although we're forecast a cold front and more snow over the next few days


----------



## 2cv (Dec 7, 2011)

Red weather warning for Central and Southern Scotland tomorrow, these are not often issued.

See:   Weather - UK on alert for damaging winds


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful day here in Southampton, had  forest walks in warm sunshine.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 7, 2011)

Well if the weather forecast is correct looks like I'll be a whitevanman for the next few days here in NI too 

The tanks and pipes are empty and the van is hooked up to the EHU with the webasto heater set to low warm.

and 

just in case I forget about the EHU lol.....


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 8, 2011)

Viktor said:


> Well if the weather forecast is correct looks like I'll be a whitevanman for the next few days here in NI too
> 
> The tanks and pipes are empty and the van is hooked up to the EHU with the webasto heater set to low warm.
> 
> ...



Let us know when you get snow, then I'll know to expect it about 6 -8 hours later. Gives me time to move the van up onto the main road before the hill up to the main road gets too slippy.


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Overcast and dull here in Southampton but still mild Yippee!


----------



## Viktor (Dec 8, 2011)

Will do Whitevanwoman - if you want to PM me with a mobile number I'll text you if you like -oops no you can't sorry you
have to be a full member.....if you do go full member, then PM me.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 8, 2011)

Viktor said:


> Will do Whitevanwoman - if you want to PM me with a mobile number I'll text you if you like -oops no you can't sorry you
> have to be a full member.....if you do go full member, then PM me.



Just post on here. Although at the moment due to gale force winds, my broadband and landlien are only working sporadically (oh, the joys of living rural with ancient copper phone lines).

Anyone heading North on M6 through Cumbria, we are having gale force gusts of wind (the kind of weather which blows lorries over on Shap Fell) so be careful. Check latest travel news online / on radio. 

The vans are parked outside my house and the tranny is rocking and rolling like Elvis on ecstasy. 

If it snows as forecast, we'll have blizzard conditions but at the moment it's too mild, 6C, so it's just lashing rain. Even the dog doesn't want to go out!


----------



## Viktor (Dec 8, 2011)

Latest check shows weather forecast has changed in favour of storm warning with snow for North Scotland only.  Rain now forecast
for elsewhere....d**n just interrupted this post to answer the front door only to find it was the wind lifting and dropping the letterbox cover lol.


----------



## scotsy (Dec 8, 2011)

We came over the A66 this morning (east to west) and it was proper scarey with the wind gusting like it was, we stayed on to Penrith and then M6 south towards Kendal. The A6 road from Shap was incredible!!!  The Crafter van was getting thrown about in the gusts around the fells and water was pouring off them causing rivers across the roads and then we were held up at 2 flooded stretches near Kendal caravans. I drove through the first one with 2 wheels on the (submerged) pavement and the rhs wheels in about 2 foot of water (diesels rule!!!) and then we had to wait an hour at the next one while a stranded car was recovered from the water before those who were willing to chance it (lorries mainly) were allowed to go through. Using my experience of 'wading' from my landrover days and the fact it is a works van i decided to go!!! A slow speed to start a small 'bow wave' and high engine revs to keep the exhaust clear, slipping the clutch keeps you slow and through we went. Did a couple of drops in Kendal then went M6 south and we  were back in the gusting side winds again, it was hard to keep the van in one lane but we got back to Doncaster about 3.30pm. 

Had to scrape some FLOTSAM out of the radiator grills when we got back though:wacko:

Ian


----------



## Oasis (Dec 9, 2011)

*Buxton, Derbys*

Snowing hard outside in Buxton now 20.15! The town was gridlocked earlier as the A6 north through Dove Holes was very bad.

From the BBC Travel pages.

A6187 Derbyshire - A6187 Winnats Pass in Castleton closed in both directions between the Hope junction and the Castleton junction, because of snow.

A6024 West Yorkshire - Hazardous driving conditions on A6024 Woodhead Road between the Fieldhead Lane junction in Holme and the A628 Woodhead Road junction in High Peak, because of ice.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 9, 2011)

Zip here lol...and I love the snow too.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 9, 2011)

Been in Kendal this aft and it was sleety rain, got back home to about an inch of snow, but stopped now :sad:

Minus 2C outside, so roads will be tricky & icy tonight, so much rain / snow here these past few days, ground is waterlogged and will be an ice rink tomorrow morning.


----------



## NicknClair (Dec 9, 2011)

Not a sniff in the South West, but is cold this eve (4 deg in Taunton).


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Dec 9, 2011)

Light snow tonight (Friday) the winds have calmed down now, during the night they reached 103mph. More snow expected on Saturday. Location: Tiumpan Head, Isle of Lewis.


----------



## deanotic (Dec 10, 2011)

Mid Norfolk sunny and bright but a heavy frost this morning , no snow yet !!!:wave:


----------



## Bewicklass (Dec 10, 2011)

Lots of thick stuff in Wooler, Northumberland this morning. Woke at 8 to see couple of inches of the white stuff and then it snowed steadily till about 11am. Fields are still white and Cheviot completely covered (but then Cheviot is usually white from November to March so nothing new there). Has been drizzling bit this pm so roads absolutely fine. First time I have got to try out the snow tyres on my 'homemade' Citroen Berlingo camper - got out the driveway at the back of the cottages with no probs. Woo hoo for snow tyres!!


----------



## cedas (Dec 10, 2011)

Isle of Skye - just cold rain up here (frosty start - wee bit of wind - you southerners might call it a gale but we'd say just a strong breeze)


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Dec 10, 2011)

Cold in Cornwall but no snow yet! Quite cold for us, though, down to 0.00C this morning near Plymouth. Wish I wasn't on a site that only allows 20 units of electric in the price, on the coldest days of the winter so far! We have not had more than a KW of heating on at a time, and not all the time either, done hardly any cooking, and still used 18 per day!! It really makes you think!!

I'm sorry for those of you that are having such a tough time, particularly up in Scotland, and hope it improves for you very soon.  Feel quite guilty that we are getting away with it so easily down here!!

(We have discovered that the more people we have in our camper, the warmer it gets.  Maybe four-in-a-bed would be a good idea at this time of year??)


----------



## plattypus (Dec 12, 2011)

Cold and wet in South Cumbria, expecting Gales and snow tomorrow. So not really too bad at the moment, managed to get our Christmas lights up this afternoon. fat chance of doing it tomorrow. 
Roger


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 12, 2011)

plattypus said:


> Cold and wet in South Cumbria, expecting Gales and snow tomorrow. So not really too bad at the moment, managed to get our Christmas lights up this afternoon. fat chance of doing it tomorrow.
> Roger



Wild wet and windy at Shap although not as bad as last week


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 14, 2011)

Wind & Rain have died down for now, but tomorrow looks exciting!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Dec 14, 2011)

Once again we have clear blue sky's and sunshine in donny:cool1:
BUT it's ferkin frezzin


----------



## bedford1984 (Dec 15, 2011)

*snow*

got up at 5 and it was snowing still coming down and heavy: clayton in bradford no sign of a gritter yet:lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Dec 15, 2011)

bedford1984 said:


> got up at 5 and it was snowing still coming down and heavy: clayton in bradford no sign of a gritter yet:lol-053:



you'll have no trouble spotting the locals this morning then :scared: :lol-053:


----------



## runnach (Dec 15, 2011)

lightcovering in Barnsley this morning,
Channa


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Dec 15, 2011)

just come back from scunthorpe area and they have also had a light covering


----------



## Oasis (Dec 15, 2011)

10.15am

A54 Derbyshire - A54 Macclesfield Main Road in Buxton closed in both directions at the A53 Leek Road junction, because of snow. Diversion in operation - Trent Barton bus services skyline 199 is not serving Buxton Market Place or Peak Dale and the transpeak is not running between Bakewell and Buxton. 

A57 Derbyshire - A57 Snake Pass closed and hazardous driving conditions in both directions between the Thomas Street junction in Glossop and Ladybower reservoir in Bamford, because of snow and ice.

A537 Cheshire - The carriageway is just passable on A537 Cat and Fiddle Road between the Bull-Hill-Lane junction in Macclesfield and the A54 junction in Buxton, because of snow.

A53 Staffordshire - A53 closed between the the turn for Blackshaw Moor junction in Blackshaw Moor and the A54 Macclesfield Main Road junction in Buxton, because of snow.


I would give Buxton a miss today!!


----------



## John H (Dec 16, 2011)

On the radio this morning they gave out an Amber Snow Warning - I knew you shouldn't eat the yellow stuff but I never knew it fell out of the sky!


----------



## christine (Dec 16, 2011)

Snowing like mad in south Cumbria and sticking now. Kirkstone Pass closed and the Struggle.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 16, 2011)

Some snow in Anglesey A55 and on the highest point of A55 at Holywell but traffic moving

Some hail and rain in Old Colwyn 3.5C but then we're right on the coast!!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 16, 2011)

M6 Shap, Cumbria - no snow here, but very icy conditions. Snow on fells. V pretty.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 16, 2011)

A55 Holywell stationary Westbound as Accident at Rhuallt Hill

Thick snow Eastbound traffic stopped at St Asaph as result of accident

To see, goto Home and select cctv on rhs


----------



## Oasis (Dec 16, 2011)

Snowing hard in Buxton, and has been since 8.00am. Cat & Fiddle (Macc Rd) closed - again!!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 16, 2011)

M6 Shap, Cumbria - now snowing, low cloud = poor visibility. Light snow starting to settle. Roads & motorway open but conditions will be tricky, snow on ice.


----------



## just jane (Dec 16, 2011)

Heavy snow near Chester about an hour ago, A56 very difficult driving cars sliding everywhere on hills.

Im about to venture out on foot :scared: after abandoning the car trip to the supermarket


----------



## cedas (Dec 16, 2011)

Isle of Skye had a sunny and calm day - touch of frost/ice in shady places


----------



## Isnbill (Dec 18, 2011)

Just come from Inverness to Wick, Lybster to Wick, A99 has mix of sections, 1" hard packed and some soft, quite drivable with a bit of care.
Cheers all
B


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Black ice*

We are full timing at present on a CL site at Sedgefield, County Durham.

This morning we set at 09:30 in our Smart car towards the A1(M).  On getting onto the road from the farm gate we had to cross over a carrageway (road to Wynyard A689) as it is dualed at this point.  After crossing the central reservation area we tried to turn onto our lane and almost flipped over on black ice.  We took it easy to the roundabout and returned to the van.  Better to delay what we were planning than to finish up in an accident.

That is the beauty of being retired.

John


----------



## Bigpeetee (Dec 19, 2011)

Just rain here in Old Colwyn, 7C forecast to get warmer this week, so no snow for Christmas unless you're on the tops of the mountains perhaps


----------



## John H (Dec 19, 2011)

John Thompson said:


> We are full timing at present on a CL site at Sedgefield, County Durham.
> 
> This morning we set at 09:30 in our Smart car towards the A1(M).  On getting onto the road from the farm gate we had to cross over a carrageway (road to Wynyard A689) as it is dualed at this point.  After crossing the central reservation area we tried to turn onto our lane and almost flipped over on black ice.  We took it easy to the roundabout and returned to the van.  Better to delay what we were planning than to finish up in an accident.
> 
> ...



Bit of a change from wintering in Spain isn't it? We too are in the UK this winter (well, at least until after Christmas) and have suffered the effects of the recent black ice. Jenny went out to do some shopping, slid along the pavement, fell over and crawled straight back again - we'll make do with the supplies we've got! Hope there was no damage to you or the car - have a good christmas and just think about how you might spend next winter!


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 19, 2011)

John H said:


> Bit of a change from wintering in Spain isn't it? We too are in the UK this winter (well, at least until after Christmas) and have suffered the effects of the recent black ice. Jenny went out to do some shopping, slid along the pavement, fell over and crawled straight back again - we'll make do with the supplies we've got! Hope there was no damage to you or the car - have a good christmas and just think about how you might spend next winter!



Thanks John.  No. There was no damage.  As Joan put on the power the car kicked and rocked.  It is the first time it has done it with Joan.  Just before we went full time I took it to the shops and on return as I braked lightly infront of the house in snow. it spun four or five times and I finished up five doors down the street in the direction I had come from facing the opposite way to where I wanted to be.   Thank god there were no other cars to hit.

We plan to head south in early January.   We are still waiting for DVLA to return Joan's licence to drive the Motorhome (C1+E).

We hope Jenny is OK and you both can get back to Spain ASAP.

John and Joan


----------



## John H (Dec 20, 2011)

John Thompson said:


> Thanks John.  No. There was no damage.  As Joan put on the power the car kicked and rocked.  It is the first time it has done it with Joan.  Just before we went full time I took it to the shops and on return as I braked lightly infront of the house in snow. it spun four or five times and I finished up five doors down the street in the direction I had come from facing the opposite way to where I wanted to be.   Thank god there were no other cars to hit.
> 
> We plan to head south in early January.   We are still waiting for DVLA to return Joan's licence to drive the Motorhome (C1+E).
> 
> ...



Thanks - yes she is ok. A bit shaken up and a few bruises but nothing serious thank goodness. Nothing that the thought of future sun won't cure!


----------



## cedas (Dec 20, 2011)

Today still mild and wet for anyone planning hogmannay on skye/Western Isles


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 21, 2011)

It snowed in Coventry on sunday, lovely big fat snow flakes. Just remarked to my niece that we may have a white christmas for a change, then it stopped after 3 minutes. I feel cheated :mad1:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 4, 2012)

It's just started snowing here at Shap in Cumbria... just light fairy flakes at the moment but the sky is a solid light grey colour and looking out to the west I can see the snow falling on the fells...  here it comes.... time to dash out and fill the coal bucket, put some salt down in the yard and outside the front door, get the snow shovel out of the shed, get the sledge and Rigg's harness ready...  

Stay warm and safe everyone. Enjoy the snow over the weekend, let's hope its all gone by Monday.


----------



## patricia (Feb 4, 2012)

Only light snow Askam-in-furness Cumbria .


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 4, 2012)

Coming down thick and fast now, can't see the fells anymore. But just been outside and can't believe the temperature difference, so much "warmer" than it has been for several days.


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 4, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> It's just started snowing here at Shap in Cumbria... just light fairy flakes at the moment but the sky is a solid light grey colour and looking out to the west I can see the snow falling on the fells...  here it comes.... time to dash out and fill the coal bucket, put some salt down in the yard and outside the front door, get the snow shovel out of the shed, get the sledge and Rigg's harness ready...
> 
> Stay warm and safe everyone. Enjoy the snow over the weekend, let's hope its all gone by Monday.


 well it chilly here no snow  you have to dig yourself out wel as far as coal shed


----------



## robert b (Feb 4, 2012)

*snow report*

no snow in leeds just realy cold and cloudy


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 4, 2012)

according to the forecast, it's going to be heading your way later, they've forecast 5 - 10 cm for central pennine area.


----------



## kellyjohn (Feb 4, 2012)

no snow in lincs wolds yet but think on way pipes frozen in van :sad:


----------



## Firefox (Feb 4, 2012)

We are going to get it tonight in Hertfordshire. It's my Dads 81st tomorrow I am supposed to be going over to Essex tonight. I hope we don't get too much!


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Feb 4, 2012)

clear blue skies here in donny but freezin,it says we have a 60% of snow tonite


----------



## Admin (Feb 4, 2012)

No snow in Birmingham area yet


----------



## Sparks (Feb 4, 2012)

Just this minute starting in Walsall West Mids


----------



## Wind Dancer (Feb 4, 2012)

Not a even sniff of snow in the Guildford area, beautiful sunny day and +8 degrees.  Had to take layers OFF on dog walk 

............ but tell that to the shoppers.  Tescos was mental :mad1::mad1:  Worse than xmas :help:

Southern softies afraid they'll get snowed in for two weeks :danger: :lol-053:

No Southern Softies on this forum though, we're all going to Stonhenge in a few days :cool1: 

Drive safely :drive:


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 4, 2012)

it snowing here swest it not heavy but settling


----------



## bigmillie (Feb 4, 2012)

wind dancer said:


> No Southern Softies on this forum though, we're all going to Stonhenge in a few days :cool1:
> 
> Drive safely :drive:



Too right :banana::banana:


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 4, 2012)

It was +6 on the North Wales coast this morning with rain but -1 in Knowsley just outside Liverpool and sleeting.

Wet and miserable watching my grand daughter on her horse riding lesson. Makes them tough!!


----------



## Oasis (Feb 4, 2012)

Congleton to Buxton, Macclesfield to Buxton roads closed. Snake Pass (A57) no go! No gritting done in the High Peak today! Webcams for Cat and Fiddle road The Cat & Fiddle Webcam A537 Buxton to Macclesfield and for A53 at Flash (3 miles south of Buxton) Flashbarstores.co.uk

Suprise, suprise!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Feb 4, 2012)

Still at work till 18:30hrs, snowing at mo here in Sheffield...Luckily i came to work in the "van" and not the m'bike.
So i could still kip down in back if worse came to the worst..

jt


----------



## julie1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Rossendale Valley, Lancashire BB4
Been snowing since 12pm really windy as well. Don't know what roads are like as I've not ventured out.  Tooooo cold.
Julie


----------



## Admin (Feb 4, 2012)

Birmingham and Solihull have heavy snow and it has settled


----------



## marydot (Feb 4, 2012)

We've got a nice covering here in Bishop Auckland.


----------



## Apache Two (Feb 4, 2012)

Colchester and surrounding areas no snow temp -2c.
But snug as a bug in a rug in the apache....


----------



## al n sal (Feb 4, 2012)

the brass monkeys are huddling together and looking very worried, very cold and snowing here in Lincoln for the last hour


----------



## Somelier (Feb 4, 2012)

cleared the front path earlier this afternoon, now it's all covered over again.


----------



## marydot (Feb 4, 2012)

We've got a nice covering here in Bishop Auckland.


----------



## kellyjohn (Feb 4, 2012)

snowing here lincs wolds about 2 inches at moment cheers john


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 4, 2012)

Clear sky and plenty of sunshine this afternoon +6c on the Isle of Lewis, makes a change.:banana::banana:


----------



## lotty (Feb 4, 2012)

been snowing here since 1 o'clock this afternoon. Side roads are just a nightmare and main roads not much better. :scared:


----------



## Apache Two (Feb 4, 2012)

Now snowing here in Colchester,river banks are White Wind chill factor -7c.
But still snug heating if working fine...


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 4, 2012)

+6 on North Wales coast tonight at 2200 hrs, left Liverpool at 2000 hrs at -1 30 miles in a straight line and there's 7 degrees difference.

Heavy rain/sleet in Lpool, nothing here at home.


----------



## Firefox (Feb 5, 2012)

4-5 inches of snow in Essex/Herts. It seems to be enough to mystify most drivers.


----------



## Dezi (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi, As usual the Bournemouth area was promised snow by the bucketful , but got nowt.   Bl**dy council. 

We had rain all yesterday evening & this morning its wet pavements & mild.

Just off for a walk along the clifftop to fetch the paper.

Dezi  c:


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 5, 2012)

Still +6 and damp pavements. Snow on the mountains where it should be.


----------



## Apache Two (Feb 5, 2012)

Morning,,Colchester 3 to 4 inches of snow temp +1C..
River banks and surrounding area looks great... Can't post photo as on iPad..


----------



## Drew (Feb 5, 2012)

Plenty of snow here in West Yorkshire and a bit of drifting. Not sure how I will get the tractor out to go to work


----------



## Tbear (Feb 5, 2012)

Couple of inches in Peterborough


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 5, 2012)

nothing here sun shining lttle chilly +2.1


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Feb 5, 2012)

Drove 20 miles into work this morning at 5am, -7 but not a problem on side roads if you took it steady,
Can't see what all the fuss is about tbh.!  But got a work mate who lives less than 10 miles away from work and decided not to come in....."just in case i get stuck"...phfff

jt


----------



## Makzine (Feb 5, 2012)

Finally, I can post here, we have about 4" this morning 
  Forgot to say Ashford in Kent :yeahthat:


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 5, 2012)

What is this "snow" you are all talking about? We don't do the cold wet stuff in Portsmouth.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 5, 2012)

antiquesam said:


> What is this "snow" you are all talking about? We don't do the cold wet stuff in Portsmouth.



Same here in Beautiful & Sunny North Wales +9.5. Wow what a difference a couple of days have made 12 degrees difference


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 5, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> Same here in Beautiful & Sunny North Wales +9.5. Wow what a difference a couple of days have made 12 degrees difference



I can't describe Portsmouth as beautiful and sunny just 'no snow'.


----------



## cedas (Feb 5, 2012)

mild, dry a few moments of sun and the odd (heavy + short) shower up here on skye - Snow??? What's that???


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 5, 2012)

cedas said:


> mild, dry a few moments of sun and the odd (heavy + short) shower up here on skye - Snow??? What's that???



Nice one, its about time us brits got it a bit rough for a change :bow:


----------



## ourglenard (Feb 5, 2012)

Firefox said:


> 4-5 inches of snow in Essex/Herts. It seems to be enough to mystify most drivers.



...I've long ago come to the conclusion that it's DRIVING that seems to mystify most of 'em!!


----------



## Somelier (Feb 6, 2012)

We had a good 6 inches here in the High Peak yesterday, probably a lot more where it drifted on the tops, plenty of road closures, but it's melting quickly now.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Southern France and Italy*

Just travelled both ways from Narbonne Plage (France) to Bologna (Italy) in snow. The roads were fine but traffic was deliberatly bunched behind snow clearing vehicles. One vehicle in each lane clearing snow and gritters following behind. There was no snow on the carrageways using this method as the artics and cars following spread the salt after it had been spread before it was washed away. In Italy they were using cement mixers as ploughs on the Autoroutes, not dedicated monsters that we have in the UK which stand for most of the year unused but still requiring servicings and maintenance. It reminded me of how it was in the 50s and 60s in the UK. The Autoroutes surfaces were very good compared to the UK. However in the towns they were in much poorer condition.

There was 2ft of snow in Bologna but everything just kept going on the ice roads. Most of the vehicles we saw in the town were fitted with snow chains. Even the Motorhome dealer was selling antifreeze for the gray and black tanks so this must not be just a rare incident.

When the snow got bad the Police just closed the road to any vehicle over 7.5 tonns and forced them into parking areas. 

Another thing we noticed on this trip was that a lot of the service areas along the Med coast and in Italy has "Camper Dump" points clearly signed from the road. We guessed these were also used by coaches as they were mostly near the bus parking area. A lot of the Dump points were however closed by the freezing weather and snow but we still managed to use some. We wildcamped for a week in Motorway service areas and a couple of shopping centre car parks.

Parked back at Narbonne Plage Aire and setting off back to the UK tomorrow as our batteries seem to have all been taken out by a faulty battery to battery charger (not Stirling) which resulted in us having to use the breakdown cover (RAC commercial through Comfort) in Piacenza. Our starter battery and Alternator were wiped out. We have now found our leisure batteries are also not holding a charge. So its back to the UK for us instead of wintering in southern France and possibly Spain.

John


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> Same here in Beautiful & Sunny North Wales +9.5. Wow what a difference a couple of days have made 12 degrees difference



Were still here wilding and moved back from Anglesey to Conway. Today is very mild and we even had a little sun, but now we have some fog or sea mist. Anyway, can't complain as getting free Fon for internet access.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

Bright sunshine today at Conway Marina:wave::fun:


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 7, 2012)

John Thompson said:


> Just travelled both ways from Narbonne Plage (France) to Bologna (Italy) in snow. The roads were fine but traffic was deliberatly bunched behind snow clearing vehicles. One vehicle in each lane clearing snow and gritters following behind. There was no snow on the carrageways using this method as the artics and cars following spread the salt after it had been spread before it was washed away. In Italy they were using cement mixers as ploughs on the Autoroutes, not dedicated monsters that we have in the UK which stand for most of the year unused but still requiring servicings and maintenance. It reminded me of how it was in the 50s and 60s in the UK. The Autoroutes surfaces were very good compared to the UK. However in the towns they were in much poorer condition.
> 
> There was 2ft of snow in Bologna but everything just kept going on the ice roads. Most of the vehicles we saw in the town were fitted with snow chains. Even the Motorhome dealer was selling antifreeze for the gray and black tanks so this must not be just a rare incident.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you've had such bad luck with your B2B charger and resultant knackering of batteries

What make of B2B?? what did it do??

How's the genny?


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 9, 2012)

***** said:


> I see from the weather forecast, that since yesterday when we came home from Wilding in North Wales that the weather has gone downhill:lol-053: mind you, it's not much better here at home, :sad: but at least it's dry:rolleyes2:



Prepare ye for the snow!!

It's just started raining here so the warm front will hit the cold air just over the Potteries later today/night.

Little bit warmer last night about 3.5c. Don't know what's best, warmer but damp or cold and dry??


----------



## stormywalters (Feb 9, 2012)

Snowing on Hayling Island..... Fantastic.....I`ve got my grandson for the night, he`s never seen snow. 
Hayling Island, Hampshire, PO11


----------



## bobowas007 (Feb 9, 2012)

*bobowas007*



whitevanwoman said:


> :drive:  I thought it might be useful to have updates from around the country with regards to winter driving and weather conditions.
> 
> 
> So to kick it off,
> ...



It,s snowing in southampton


----------



## Rubbertramp (Feb 9, 2012)

Snowing heavily near Woking....2 inches in less than an hour


----------



## Wind Dancer (Feb 10, 2012)

Within an hour we came out of our (indoor) training class to this!  Guildford area.



Hope we can get to Stonehenge ok!


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 10, 2012)

It's snowing here in Coventry right now and i've just lost my signal for my satellite dish.
As I was due to be leaving around the end of FEB I had my cable disconnected and my proper aerial blew off the roof years ago (didn't replace it as I had cable) so i've been using my van dish and the snow had stopped the signal,it's too cold to go outside and try to get a better signal


----------



## sagart (Feb 10, 2012)

8 degrees + and a nice sunrise. Snow? what's snow?
I spent 20 years in Torquay, moving from one of the highest points in Lancashire. During our first winter in Devon there was about 1cm. of snow and the police put out a radio warning not to drive anywhere....they frightened easily.


----------



## Oasis (Mar 4, 2012)

Snowing in Buxton, Derbyshire and has been since about 9.00am. Does not appear to be sticking though!


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Mar 4, 2012)

hi all

we got snow on the mountains but not in the valley.

looks very nice but i dont think it will last for long.

tranivanman.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 4, 2012)

Snow showers forecast for higher ground here today but so far nothing and although it's chilly and damp, I don't think it's cold enough although thermometer in greenhouse says 0 degs.


----------



## Somelier (Mar 4, 2012)

Snowed here in the High Peak today and the surrounding hills were all white, but the snow is gradually melting now.


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 4, 2012)

Birkenhead Wirral between Liverpool and Chester bounded by rivers Mersey and Dee.
Clear bright and sunny and dry.Has been like this since Thursday a little bit of rain in the evening.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 4, 2012)

Hail stones like golf balls here at the moment...well, perhaps more like peas than golf balls.


----------



## brummy (Mar 4, 2012)

[its bin snoin here at sutton on see  but hopfully it will be  gone by dinner time QUOTE=Canalsman;155300]Macclesfield - Cat & Fiddle Pass to Buxton closed by snow.

We've been having snow and hail showers intermittently all last night and all today just north of Macc in Bollington.

Roads here OK, pavements slippery![/QUOTE]


----------



## coventrycraig (Mar 4, 2012)

no snow here in Coventry.

the gritters have not long gone by,

knowing our council - theres probably no grit in them ! just conning us.

Craig


----------



## whitevanwoman (Apr 2, 2012)

It looks like we're going to have to resurrect this thread... a 20 degree drop in temperature and up to 8 inches of snow forecast for Easter :scared:

First the fuel strike, now snow - another government conspiracy to keep us all at home over Easter?! :mad2:


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Apr 2, 2012)

*Weather*

This morning sunny,slight frost bad weather not reached here yet.FUEL not to bad been ok,only couple with out fuel,but loads of fuel stations so no problem.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Apr 2, 2012)

Overcast and about 9-10C here in North Wales. Few spots of rain on the Conwy - Bangor stretch of A55

Shell stn at Penmaenmawr out of fuel except for LPG and that's just what I wanted!! Lucky me. No problem with fuel in Bangor.


----------



## vindiboy (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautiful sunny warm day here in Southampton, wall to wall blue sky.11 am.Plenty of fuel to be had everywhere.


----------



## Rubbertramp (Apr 2, 2012)

Heavy snow since six o'clock on the coast in Assynt, Northwest Scotland. Only settling on the hilltops though.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Apr 2, 2012)

It started raining here a couple of hours ago, the first rain we've had for at least 2 weeks, maybe longer, very unusual for this part of the country to go without rain for so long, especially this time of year. The temperature has dropped significantly during the day. We had snow in April which blocked the A66 over Stainmore about 5 years ago...


----------



## Firefox (Apr 3, 2012)

End of week sees some warmer temps return. Only 6-12 degrees though, and some unsettled weather in the form of rain and cloud.


----------



## Haaamster (Apr 3, 2012)

liberty viner said:


> Windy sleet and hail showers here.   Hasselt, The Netherlands.



Hello liberty I have friends from Hasselt, well Diest and Limburg but they work in Hasselt.
Lovely country Belgium, lovely people too. :wave:


Ooops just realised lt's a different Hasselt, even says Netherlands in the post. :egg:


----------



## Calitess (Apr 3, 2012)

Flaming June gives way to wintry snow showers - Guardian Friday 5 June 2009

http://http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2009/jun/05/rain-cumbria-pennines-sleet


----------



## Bigpeetee (Apr 3, 2012)

Heavy rain just started in North Wales.  Still 9.9C on the coast.


----------



## mumumum4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Snow here at Insch (Aberdeenshire) at my eldest daughter's house.



Alison

ps I've never uploaded a pic before, so don't know if this will work.


----------



## herbenny (Apr 3, 2012)

Good old liverpool saying 'the sun is cracking the flags here' in sunny Sussex ...

Jac x


----------



## stormywalters (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful blue skies at Hayling Island not a cloud in the sky.
I love it here  :heart:  :boat:


----------



## Bigpeetee (Apr 3, 2012)

Well the cold front is just passing over N Wales at the minute, a nice line of cloud to mark it.

It's really sunny now but not warm!!

Just waiting for the next front to dump the white stuff here, but they're saying sticking mainly above 250M, so the A55 at Holywell could get clobbered as well as the Crimea pass into Blaenau Ffestiniog


----------



## johnmac185 (Apr 3, 2012)

It's snowing quite heavy here near to J8/M74, and blowing about a 
bit, it will be worse on higher ground E.G J12/13 of the M74,
care is required if you are around this area,,,
John


----------



## maingate (Apr 3, 2012)

Blowing a gale and wet snow here. It will probably be a white cover inland.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 3, 2012)

1600hrs large wet snow flakes at Sedgefield in County Durham. near J60 A1(M).  Strong blustery wind and it has been raining all day.  We are 97metres above sea level.

John


----------



## Bigpeetee (Apr 3, 2012)

The abundance of water in our reservoirs, no hose pipe ban, clean air, lovely people etc.

But it has gone grey again and the wind is getting up, Maybe we'll get that dump of snow overnight, but I'll wager it won't stay long on the coast if at all.


----------



## Teffy (Apr 3, 2012)

Was snowing a bit over the south side of Harrogate at 7 pm, rain over the north side since then.  Have to see what happens over night.


----------



## vindiboy (Apr 3, 2012)

lovely day here in Southampton again today, rained for about an hour this afternoon, made  every thing smell of Spring, super Sunset this evening,  forecast good for tomorrow.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Apr 3, 2012)

Good Gales, lashing rain & hailstones.

A cargo ship has run aground between Old Colwyn & Llandulas, both POI's!!

Hope they're OK as a RAF helicopter and 2 lifeboats are assisting


----------



## clobo (Apr 3, 2012)

Trying its best in Llanberis, sleeting and trying to snow, its gone cold out, doubt it will stick


----------



## Oasis (Apr 4, 2012)

*Buxton Derbys*

Snowing hard here! A6 north closed at Dove Holes, Macclesfield Rd closed, Leek Rd A53 closed, A515 closed, Snake Pass closed, Woodhead closed - in a word, not much moving here this morning!! Mind you, we have at least 6ins of snow where it has not drifted and over 24ins where it has drifted in the strong east winds!


----------



## Bigpeetee (Apr 4, 2012)

Still blowing a gale here 2c on the coast. It's a northerly so blowing right onto the coast, not a good day for those coastal POI's

The A55 is closed between Llandulas and Old Colwyn as a result of the coaster going aground. It's causing absolute chaos in the village as the prom has been closed as well so all traffic is being funnelled through the village.

No snow at all here.

It's amazing how quick the gale got up, at 6.30 my wife and I were enjoying our evening meal in the MH when it started hailstorms. Within 2 hrs it had gone from a breeze to force 9 gales and torrential rain, it was on the rising tide that the ship went aground, missed that and I didn't want to go and see it in this weather!! (Think it'll be there for a while) Closest POI is Llandulas for those that can't resist a viewing!! about 1/2 mile west is the ship.


----------



## Yogihughes (Apr 4, 2012)

Sun splitting the sky in Glasgow.
Bit breezy and cold but hardly any clouds.


----------



## vindiboy (Apr 4, 2012)

Southampton, nice morning, Sun trying to break through, just off to a Car Boot.keep the Snow ooopp North please.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry, on it's way south. Don't know if it'll reach you in the channel, but you need it more than us!!


----------



## Stubby (Apr 4, 2012)

Over nite in matlock last nite snow all nite got up and drove to cromwell near newark no snow here just rain we parked on trent may sleep if not moved on


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Apr 4, 2012)

Oasis said:


> Snowing hard here! A6 north closed at Dove Holes, Macclesfield Rd closed, Leek Rd A53 closed, A515 closed, Snake Pass closed, Woodhead closed - in a word, not much moving here this morning!! Mind you, we have at least 6ins of snow where it has not drifted and over 24ins where it has drifted in the strong east winds!



hi richard
nothing seems to change then!!!!!

tranivanman


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Apr 4, 2012)

plenty of snow here in Snowdonia but it seems only on the mountains, none here in beddgelert just strong winds and sleety but cold, well seems cold after last week.

tranivanman


----------



## Somelier (Apr 4, 2012)

Buxton today (Wed 4th Apr 2012)


























Not my dog, but one I met in the woods, looking totally at home in the snow





All that's missing is the brandy keg!





Buxton town centre


----------



## Oasis (Apr 4, 2012)

From the Derbyshire CC website at 2.30pm today!:
The following roads on our primary routes are currently closed due to heavy snow:

A623 Tideswell Moor
A537 Cat and Fiddle
A53 Leek Road
A57 Snake Pass
A6024 Holme Moss
A515 Ashbourne to Buxton
Newton Wood Lane in Newton is currently closed due to BT cables obstructing the road.
The A5004 Long Hill is now open and passable with care.

looking out of the window - I think it might have just stopped snowing!!!


----------



## Somelier (Apr 4, 2012)

tranivanman said:


> hi richard
> nothing seems to change then!!!!!
> 
> tranivanman



Hi Bob

No, as usual with Buxton, if you look out and see the sun you count yourself lucky!!!


----------



## maingate (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Somelier,

That dog WOULD be at home this weather. It is a Bernese Mountain Dog, from Switzerland.

Unfortunately it did not get the Brandy duty. It was bred to pull a cart, usually laden with milk churns etc.


----------



## Mick Denali (Apr 4, 2012)

*Holmfirth*

Snowed a lot earlier, high roads closed but all melted now:have fun:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone near Harrogate / Pateley Bridge / Skipton know what the weather and road conditions are like there?


----------



## Oasis (Apr 4, 2012)

From the Derbyshire Police not long ago:

Police are warning motorists to keep away from Derbyshire's Peak District as conditions have worsened during the last few hours. 

The A515 between Buxton and Ashbourne is closed for the foreseeable future as the wind is continuing to blow lying snow across the road.  

Most of the roads in the Peak District are dangerous and even drivers of 4 x 4 vehicles are having difficulty. 

Slow ploughs are working to clear the roads but there are reports of numerous vehicles stuck in snow drifts. 

Police have repeated their appeal for drivers to stay off the roads unless their journey is vital.


----------



## Teffy (Apr 4, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> Anyone near Harrogate / Pateley Bridge / Skipton know what the weather and road conditions are like there?



The snow soon turned to rain in Harrogate last night but I heard there were problems this morning on the road from Skipton at Blubberhouses.  Today has been mainly dry with a cold wind, forecast for tonight is clear and frosty.


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 5, 2012)

ttaken fro another site who took it from another site Someone put this picture on Camping and Caravan Club Facebook page, they had been sunbathing last week and woke this morning to this at Ashbourne, Derbyshire


----------



## Oasis (Apr 5, 2012)

Thursday 5th:

A57 Derbyshire - A57 Snake Pass in High Peak closed in both directions between Ladybower reservoir and Royal Oak Inn, Glossop, because of snow.
B5055 Derbyshire - B5055 in Bolehill blocked near the Green Lane junction, because of snow.
B6049 Derbyshire - B6049 in Tideswell blocked at the Eyam Road junction, because of snow.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Apr 5, 2012)

In North Wales:

The Sun has got it's hat on
Hip Hip Hip Hooray
The sun has got it's hat on and it's coming out to play!!

Still cool 5C but the wind has died down.

Yesterday the number of tuggers and MH's coming in for Easter increased, all stuck in the traffic caused by the grounding of the boat.

It took my Step daughter 3 1/2 hrs to get to work through the diversions, every local road was blocked by people trying to get around the incident.

A55 open one lane both ways now Llanddulas - Old Colwyn J22-23


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 5, 2012)

UK snow warning: Out with mild March and in with Arctic April | Mail Online just thought you like this


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful day at Sedgefield in county Durham.  Sunny and 7c at noon.  We can see the snow on Stainmoor and the North Yorkshire moors from here.  Looks nice but glad we are not there.

John


----------



## groyne (Apr 5, 2012)

> Anyone near Harrogate / Pateley Bridge / Skipton know what the weather and road conditions are like there?




I know it's a bit late for you but have a look.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/17759-now-wild.html


----------



## Somelier (Apr 6, 2012)

maingate said:


> Hi Somelier,
> 
> That dog WOULD be at home this weather. It is a Bernese Mountain Dog, from Switzerland.
> 
> Unfortunately it did not get the Brandy duty. It was bred to pull a cart, usually laden with milk churns etc.



Thank you, I really didn't know that!!!!:juggle:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 5, 2012)

*Time to resurrect Channs's thread...*

Now that we've reached that dreaded time of the year again


----------



## daisymini (Nov 5, 2012)

All clear here on the east coast no snow as yet..!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 5, 2012)

Absolutely Glorious day here in sunny Preston.

Not a cloud in the sky, same right now and it`s going to be a

very clear and Starry night.


----------



## maingate (Nov 5, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Now that we've reached that dreaded time of the year again


*
OI, clear orff you miserable old git.

We'll have none of that doom and gloom on here.

*Well, not until about February anyway.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Nov 5, 2012)

maingate said:


> *
> OI, clear orff you miserable old git.
> 
> We'll have none of that doom and gloom on here.
> ...



Just being realistic, old boy.

We had snow here last week already 

And DON'T SHOUT!


----------



## maingate (Nov 5, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Just being realistic, old boy.
> 
> We had snow here last week already
> 
> And DON'T SHOUT!



I have to shout!

Tell 'im indoors that you want an ear trumpet for Xmas.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 5, 2012)

You know it's cold when the track your on goes straight across a lake.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Nov 5, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Just being realistic, old boy.
> 
> We had snow here last week already
> 
> And DON'T SHOUT!



Yep, I spent the wee small hours of Sat 29 Oct driving across County Durham in a whiteout to make sure I got to a dog competition near Tow Law by 8.30am - the Tranny was in for MOT and repairs so I had to bed down with the dog overnight in a village hall car park in the back of the Peugeot Partner van, in amongst waterproofs, hats, gloves, wellies, dog towels, traction mats, shovel, sacking, power pack etc. It took 3 hours to do what should take an hour and half at about 20 mph all the way, with many a stomach churning slip and slide. But all ended well without any additional bumps or scratches to the small white van, and I managed about 4 hours sleep. There was a good 3 inches settling on Barnard Castle and Bishop Auckland as I passed through. Most of it was gone by the following mid-morning so we didn't get any games of "Fetch the snowball" in though :sad:  

(And can I have a little brag here?....  it was all worth it as we came away with a yellow rosette for 3rd/10 and the all important certificate to say that we had scored enough points to get the Kennel Club Working Trials qualification we've been working towards for the past year or so :dog

Woke up to sleety snow on Sat and a heavier half hour thick downfall later in the day but it melted and didn't stick. The Shap fells looked lovely though.

Why does it never get mentioned on the national news or weather about snow up here in the north, but as soon as there's a flurry of the stuff down south, there's weather warnings on all the weather forecasts?


----------



## Bushtrekker (Nov 5, 2012)

*Snow on Snowdon.*

An ex-colleague who lives in Harlech went up this morning and posted some pictures on Facebook


----------



## Bushtrekker (Nov 5, 2012)

*Nothing in Morbihan David*

It might be useful to anyone planning on driving in the area though.


----------



## Oasis (Dec 5, 2012)

*Useful snow link*

For those of you who use Twitter, there is a UK Snow map for people to add to, when they have snow. See #uksnow Map - UK Snow Twitter Mashup


----------



## NeilyG (Dec 5, 2012)

maingate said:


> I have to shout!
> Tell 'im indoors that you want an ear trumpet for Xmas.



Aye, she's always like this when the weather turns - not the 'time of month' but the 'time of year' is yet another excuse for her to get grumpy. I always wait until Jan/Feb for that but she wastes no time, predicting its going to be a 'particularly bad winter this time' etc. (she said the same last year). As usual, take no notice of her. 

Actually, she's all excited about Xmas and wants to know what I'm getting her etc. :tongue:
Besides ear trumpets, what else do you think I should get the Goose?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 5, 2012)

It's just started to snow. There's a surprise


----------



## NeilyG (Dec 5, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> It's just started to snow. There's a surprise



Told yer she wuz a grumpy goose.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Dec 5, 2012)

Updates.

 Live commentary and comments on important events


----------



## Firefox (Dec 5, 2012)

2-3 inches of snow down in Herts. Van got stuck this morning!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 5, 2012)

Firefox said:


> 2-3 inches of snow down in Herts. Van got stuck this morning!



Get yourself some snow tyres/chains/socks


----------



## robert b (Dec 5, 2012)

*its snowing*

been informed by my daughter its snowing in scarborough area now


----------



## Firefox (Dec 5, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Get yourself some snow tyres/chains/socks



It'll all be gone by this evening probably !


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 5, 2012)

Bright blue sky here in Portsmouth, but as my central heating boiler has packed up I'm not celebrating.:mad2:


----------



## mumumum4 (Dec 5, 2012)

Snow here in Aberdeen today. Just a few inches. Wallace, our pup, has been having great fun playing in it. My mother, who lives near Rhynie has over a foot of snow, but the snow ploughs have been great and have cleared her wee road regularly. Forecast tonight for -5C so I don't think the snow will shift soon.

Alison


----------



## Robmac (Dec 5, 2012)

Firefox said:


> It'll all be gone by this evening probably !



Still some lying in St Neots - and it's getting cold!


----------



## mark61 (Dec 5, 2012)

Damn, vans away having Webasto fitted, going to miss the fun.  :sad:


----------



## trish (Dec 5, 2012)

A daft dog in Aberdeen, if photo works :dog:


----------



## mark61 (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, a wee bit mad perhaps. 

Of course you are right. If it snows on a week day, it's complete gridlock. But snow overnight, London is as quiet as a sleepy village., well almost.


----------



## Dezi (Dec 6, 2012)

Meanwhile in Bournemouth - slight frost this morning, beautiful clear sunny day. 
I will shortly be having a walk along the cliff tops on my way to the shops. 

Dezi


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 6, 2012)

Had a covering of snow last night, freezing today.

More snow on the way tonight.

Some customers were due to come to us today. They're from Jedburgh and the forecast for snow is bad up there, so they have cancelled.

However, I do have a nice clean house and office now!


----------



## stromtrooper101 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Hot hot hot*

Nice and toastie here through the day...Tripoli, Libya.


----------

